# Need new gloves



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I recently snowbaorded for the first time thi past Monday and I've fallen in love with the sport. I already have most of my gear which I purchased online, the only purchase that didn't quite work out was my glove purchase. I bought a pair of Grenade gloves but I ended up buying glvoes that were too thin. By the end of the day my gloves had frozen solid into an almost claw shape from spending so much time on my butt, pushing myself up, etc. Both of my hands were pretty much numb. 

Anyway, I've learned my lesson and will be buying my pair of gloves from a local shop (Emilio's in Forest Hills, Queens). What brand of gloves should I check out, which gloves should I stay away from?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Dakine Titans are a good glove with GoreTex and liners. Usually $65.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Just checked them out online. I see that they're available in mitts and fingered style. Is there an advantage to wearing mitts rather than having gloves with fingers?


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

If you're looking for warmth. Mittens are always warmer than fingered gloves.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Mittens are warmer. Gloves make it easier to pick ice boogers out of your nose and manipulate objects like zippers. 

I've been thinking about trying mittens.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmm, picking ice boogers is high up on the list of things I'll need to do when riding. 
Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joel (Dec 22, 2009)

Or you can combine the best of both worlds and get 3 fingered gloves. A good company to look at is Hestra.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Three fingered gloves? Brilliant, thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I got a pair of leather Swany mitts, easily the best mitts I have ever owned. Still warm and dry on season #3.


----------



## rroyce (Jan 19, 2011)

Tundra Glove

I recommend the Tundra glove from Grandoe.

You can even customize your own colors and personalize it too.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Mitts>>>>>Gloves

Mitts have about 1/5 of the stitching that gloves do, hence they are more durable and remain waterproof twice as long. I'm no fan of Burton, but their Gore Mitt is the shit. The 4 way stretch liners work great as spring/pipe gloves too. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I think I am going to split the difference and check out some 3 fingered gloves. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the Hestra heli 3-Finger "shocker" edition and they kick ass. Great choice :thumbsup:


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> Mitts>>>>>Gloves
> 
> Mitts have about 1/5 of the stitching that gloves do, hence they are more durable and remain waterproof twice as long. I'm no fan of Burton, but their Gore Mitt is the shit. The 4 way stretch liners work great as spring/pipe gloves too. Kill two birds with one stone.


Friend has these mittens with removable liners and they are amazing. Was a bit jealous honestly...

I have some Black Diamond Renegades and they keep my hands toasty. Just kinda like the liner features.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> Mitts>>>>>Gloves
> 
> Mitts have about 1/5 of the stitching that gloves do, hence they are more durable and remain waterproof twice as long. I'm no fan of Burton, but their Gore Mitt is the shit. The 4 way stretch liners work great as spring/pipe gloves too. Kill two birds with one stone.


Word! I have the Burton Gore Mitts and love them. I am not a fan of Burtons but these gloves rock!


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I started with mitts and got sick of them. I got some Burton Gortex gloves on sale last year and they are superb. No more wet gloves after a day of riding!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

v-verb said:


> I started with mitts and got sick of them. I got some Burton Gortex gloves on sale last year and they are superb. No more wet gloves after a day of riding!



What made you sick of them. Because your fingers weren't able to fing?


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> What made you sick of them. Because your fingers weren't able to fing?


I couldn't strap in properly etc. I guess I'm not a mitts guy. My hands get warm when I'm riding so I guess gloves work for me


----------

